# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC C- frame mini cùa Nam cnc.

## Nam CNC

-               Nhiều ngày trước định khoe quy trình "chế biến" lắp lắp , ráp ráp ( không dám nói chế tạo chi cao sang ) nhưng thấy anh em rộ lên mấy món C frame nên mắc cỡ quá dấu nhẹm . Nay trời mưa buốn quá cố gắng chụp vài tấm đưa lên dần dần chứ không thôi nó muộn.


* Chằng ham hố gì em cố gằng gom góp đi mua nhiều món phù hợp cho đỡ nhọc công .... kiểu của em đúng tinh thần dân chơi, chơi là chủ yếu chứ không thể nào đeo bám được như bác Khoa ngoài Hải Dương rồi.


      Máy dự định là 1 con mini be bé 330x170x250 . Khung là bằng sắt lắp ráp cho dễ vì em mua đước 5 một ít tấm sắt phẳng phay đều 6 mặt của mấy anh japan nên cũng tương đối dễ dàng cho em lên máy , ray thì ray 15 be bé , visme bi 14 ,12,16 đều bước ren 5  , nhưng với kinh nghiệm của em thì như thế dư sức nhôm đồng 1 lần 1mm tốc độ 2000mm chắc cũng êm ái.... còn hơn nữa thì lên máy thực tế sẽ biết.


      Trục Y hành trình 170
--- Đế sắt 200x450 , dày 10mm 
--- Ray SHS 15 THK, block trượt dạng dài hình cánh dơi
--- Visme bi 12-5 , C3 NSK 
--- Điều khiển động cơ bước anpha step 66AC.





      Trục X hành trình 330
--- Đế sắt 200x600 , dày 10mm 
--- Ray SHS 15 THK, block trượt dạng dài
--- Visme bi 14-5 THK
--- Điều khiển động cơ bước anpha step 66AC.





      Trục Z hành trình 250
--- Đế sắt 200x600 , dày 10mm 
--- Ray 25 star germany, block ngắn 2 lổ ốc
--- Visme bi 16-5 THK
--- Điều khiển động cơ bước anpha step 69AC.

Em chơi Z cứng xíu để sau này thoải mái chơi con 3kw-18000 rpm luôn cho nó dữ, hay là con ATC precise mini cũng Ok ( con này cho điêu khắc chính xác micro)







      trước mắt là như thế , sẽ tiếp tục tiếp theo trong những ngày tới. Em chon trong mục máy phay 4-5 trục ( 4-5 Axis ) chắc chắn sẽ còn nhiều trò hay sau này , em cố gắng lên full 5 trục cho các bác xem cho vui mắt.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, danton, duonghoang, Gamo, hunter_dt, im_atntc, Khoa C3, lenamtck48ck2, mpvmanh, occutit, toanho

----------


## Khoa C3

Có lau chùi gì ko mà sáng loáng long lanh vậy sếp. Chịu khó chộp nhều ảnh cho anh em ngắm cùng nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

---bổ xung con precise là con này nè 






---Con 3Kw -18000rpm là con này nè ( có con này em chơi 1 phát lút cán dao luôn) EM đã lên dàn áo giáp cho nó luôn rồi.









        Nhìn phê không mấy bác hehe , em phải xắm em nó tận bãi bên Mĩ luôn đó.


      Bác Khoa à , em dùng máy chà nhám mặt liếc nhẹ cho em nó sạch sẽ, bay đi các vết sướt bề mặt để khi lắp ráp không bị đội lên mất chính xác . Anh em cũng đừng thắc mắc xem nó có mất chính xác không thì em xin thưa là không vì em lắp rấp thực tế nhiều lần rồi ,chẳng xi nhê gì với mấy tấm thép đó với giấy nhám trên 200... nó chỉ giúp sạch bề mặt.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, jimmyli, Mạnh Tường, nhatson, solero

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu mới tập tành kheo máy ráp.. nên dùng dầu bóng & cana tẩy trang nó hết rồi

----------


## occutit

Cấu hình này giống con ban đầu của em. Sau em phải upgrade lên đó. Xài spindle 1.2Kw bị chê  :Frown:

----------


## mpvmanh

Cấu hình này chắc phay kim loại màu vo tư bác Nam nhỉ. :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

kim loại màu thì nói làm gì nữa bác Mạnh , chơi kim loại đen cũng được nhưng tà ta mỏng mỏng cũng chơi tuốt, từ trước đến giờ anh em hiểu " dư " không à, chơi ray với visme cái nào cũng chà bá , mà dàn khung thì nhôm và khoái nhẹ thì làm sao mà xài hết công suất của nó.

------ không tin thì các bác cứ tra catalogue , mỗi block trượt 15 thì dư sức chịu tải 500kg nhé... 

--- Khung cứng và nặng thì các bác mới thấy hiệu quả của nó , nhìn bề mặt gia công là " yêu " ngay cái nhìn đầu tiên. Tối nay em chụp hình tường tận lắp khung X cho các bác xem , cho các bác học hỏi những tiểu xảo lắp ráp đối với các trường hợp thiếu điều kiện mà kết quả sau cùng thì các bác chuyên nghiệp cũng phải kiêng nể.

----------

toanho

----------


## ngthha

Bác Nam có mấy con SP ngon quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hóng hình típ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình ráp xong bộ Y và Z đuối quá , khất anh em ngày mai úp hình quá trình ráp trục Y , có phụ đề tường tận cho anh em luôn.

----------


## solero

Nhìn đồ của lão Nam là vừa nhìn vừa lau nướng miếng. Chờ xem lão lên xong máy xem thế nào để lau tiếp.

----------


## Nam CNC

em muốn nhanh cũng không được , mệt lắm bác Khoa ới !!!!

------- Lắp ráp trục Y.

*** Bày đồ chơi ra nhìn cho nó hào hứng tí xíu



*** Tiếp theo em canh thanh ray thứ nhất... cây ray này nó bản 15, do là hàng 2nd nên trong quá trình vận chuyển không tranh khỏi va đập hay nhiều thứ khác nên em phải tính kỹ khi lắp, lấy cạnh tấm đế làm chuẩn phẳng , dùng đồng hồ so dò theo , cố gắng lắp ráp và siết từng con ốc sao cho đồng hồ so  nhảy ít hơn 1 vạch càng nhiều càng tốt. Do là em không phay rãnh bậc để lắp ra nên em mới ráp theo kiều này nhé.



*** Lắp cây ray thứ 2 



Cũng tiếp tục so bằng đồng hồ và từng lỗ ốc canh sao cho kim không nhảy là ok ( nó nhảy thì nắn nhè nhẹ cho cho nó đúng vị trí không nhảy rồi siết chặt ) 



*** lắp đủ 4 block trượt vào và gá thêm 2 tấm đệm nữa 






*** tiếp theo lắp tấm mặt bích và dùng đồng hồ so so cho cạnh mặt bích song song với ray trượt... Việc này khá quan trong, do em xác định tấm đế này đã vuông chuẩn ( do mấy anh japan làm nên em tin tưởng ), sau khi dò song song  xong thì siết chặt , sau này lắp bệ Y lên thì em chỉ cần dò bệ Y song song với cạnh vuông còn lại thì em tin 2 trục X và Y đã vuông theo tấm mặt bích Y .... Muốn test thì phay lỗ tròn rồi  lắp bạc đạn vào là biết ngay liền à.


 cái này em quên chụp hình nên nợ hình nhé.

*** lắp visme bi vào đầy đủ nhưng chỉ là gá ốc nhẹ thôi đừng siết chặt



Ngoài lề xíu , trong việc ráp visme thì việc ráp chuẩn để cho bệ trượt nhẹ nhàng khi hoạt động thì đầu tiên là việc gia công chính xác.

--- chi tiết gá nut visme phải chuẩn .... theo chuẩn VN hehehe

Kinh nghiệm của em thì em phay lỗ tròn có đường kính lớn hơn đường kính thân nut 0.5-1mm , việc này là nhằm tạo ra sự dịch chuyển nhỏ trong quá trình lắp ráp ( do chênh lệch đường kính lỗ ốc và ốc lục giác là 0.5mm nên lý thuyết mình có độ dịch chuyển 0.5mm), nói thật ra là đa số anh em trên đây không đầy đủ máy móc và kỹ thuật nên không thể đảm bảo độ chuẩn xác như các máy móc của japan được , nên phương pháp này giúp cho anh em lắp ráp dễ dàng hơn , tránh được hiện tượng siết ốc mạnh thì quay nặng, siết nhẹ thì quay êm .

--- trên hình em gia công chênh lệch 1 mm, việc lỗ rộng ra như vậy không ảnh hưởng về kỹ thuật vì lực tác động chỉ là dọc theo visme nên độ hở không có ý nghĩa gì ( em rã máy vẫn thấy nhiều máy của japan vẫn có độ chênh lệch như vậy )



--- Chú ý thứ 2 của chi tiết trên đó là độ vuông góc giữa mặt siết ôc với nut và mặt siết ốc với mặt bích , nếu không vuông thì sẽ có hiện tượng vặn nut visme nên quay không được hoặc rất nặng... lý do không vuông là phần lớn khi kẹp vào eto sẽ có hiện tượng nhảy lên 1 tí xíu gây nghiêng , nếu gia công 1 lần thì sẽ có góc nghiêng này, muốn hết thì quay lại kẹp thẳng đứng lên dớt nhẹ 1 xíu xiu thôi là ok .

     Có nhiều bác sẽ nói chưa gặp kiểu này vì đa số anh em dùng visme C7 , hay TQ cũng gia công theo chuẩn C7 , nut có hiện tượng lúc lắc nhẹ nếu mình lắc nghiêng , không phải rơ đâu mà nó được gia công như thế đó, nó dành cho tốc độ chứ độ chính xác không cao ( nói thế thôi chứ độ lặp lại vị trí là +-0.01mm) , nếu các bác đụng phải mấy em double nut hay chuẩn gia công C3 thì sẽ đau đầu ngay.



nhớ là 2 mặt càng vuông góc càng tốt.... các bác tự suy nghĩ cách vậy.


*** siết ốc cố định vị trí visme bi

do trình độ chưa tới nên em không thể phay các rãnh bậc cố định nên gần như là bắt ốc sống , nên có vài mánh khóe chỉ cho các bác ở trên và sau đây từng bước 1.

    ---    đầu tiên đẩy tới lui cho visme tương đối vào vị trí , siết ốc ổ chặn 



---   Sau đó dời nut sát ổ chặn, siết nhẹ ốc trên mặt bích ( đừng chặt chỉ cho block gá nut sát với mặt bích thôi ) sau đó siết chặt ốc trên nut với block gá, sau đó quay  nhẹ visme , vừa quay vừa siết ốc trên mặt bích , sau khi siết chặt xong thì dời về cuối visme , siết chặt ốc cố định block đỡ visme .... kể như là xong, anh em có 1 bộ trượt hoàn chỉnh.




    Nói thì đơn giản, thực tế sẽ xuất hiện nhiều điều , nếu có gặp phải monh anh em chia sẽ thêm để học hỏi tiếp.



***    Có cái dụng cụ dành cho siết ốc nằm trong hóc tối và sâu.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, hungdn, im_atntc, kametoco, Khoa C3, Mạnh Tường, mig21, minhtriet, mpvmanh, nsonkha, occutit, ppgas, taih2, toanho, Trung Le, writewin

----------


## mpvmanh

Bài bản quá bác Nam ơi, ah độ dung sai là bao nhiêu vậy bác. Em còn học hỏi con máy sau.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác.. tranh thủ lúc em nghỉ ngơi cho thư giản đầu óc thì tranh nhau post bài.., theo dõi muốn đứt hơi.
Vài hôm nữa khi quay lại chiến đấu.. em cũng sẽ chơi 1 con mini hoành tráng để cho bằng anh bằng em.

----------


## Nam CNC

độ sai số song song <0.02mm, độ vuông góc theo miếng thép của japan <0.02mm.... theo đồng hồ so japan luôn.

----------


## emptyhb

> độ sai số song song <0.02mm, độ vuông góc theo miếng thép của japan <0.02mm.... theo đồng hồ so japan luôn.


Anh kiếm đâu được miếng thép đẹp thế (thèm)

----------


## Nam CNC

kiếm ở bãi đó , chỉ cho anh em mắc công anh em phá giá hết, nói thiệt mua tại đó là 12k/1kg , nếu anh em đảm bảo mua thấp hơn hoặc bằng thì em chỉ chổ.

----------


## ga_cnc

> kiếm ở bãi đó , chỉ cho anh em mắc công anh em phá giá hết, nói thiệt mua tại đó là 12k/1kg , nếu anh em đảm bảo mua thấp hơn hoặc bằng thì em chỉ chổ.


Đồng ý với quan điểm của bác Nam, thật ra không phải anh em xấu bụng không chỉ, mà chỉ kiểu public như thế này, các bác (ở đẩu đầu đâu cũng không biết) tới mua không chịu trả giá, người ta nói sao là mua vậy à, riết rồi giá càng ngày càng tăng, vì nó biết là sẽ có gà đến cho nó cắt cổ nên ghim giá đến cùng  :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

có 1 địa chỉ thì anh em đến đó khỏi sợ phá giá , đó là vựa ve chai ngay ngã tư Phạm Hùng và Nguyễn văn Linh , nơi đó thu mua phế liệu từ bãi của cha mập Đài Loan ở Ao Đôi , nên đến đó có rất nhiều cơ hội mua mấy tấm thép đẹp , thậm chí mua được các bệ gang gá ray và visme của THK và NSK luôn , giá cả từ 10-12kg /1kg thôi nhé.

----------

im_atntc, nhatson, toanho

----------


## Nam CNC

À quên, đến ngay ngã tư Phạm Hùng và Nguyễn văn Linh thì hỏi người ta trạm cân 80 tấn ở đâu thì cái bãi ve chai ở đó vì nó nằm bên trong trạm cân.

----------

anhcos, cuong, thuyên1982, toanho

----------


## Gamo

ui, sao mà bác Nam dễ xương thía :x

----------


## anhcos

Đã đánh dấu địa điểm của Nam, hôm nào ghé qua xem có chộp được món gì hay không.

----------


## ga_cnc

lão này có khi nào qua đó săn lùng xác xe rồi vô tình lụm được bí kiếp không ta ha ha ha :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói thiệt là chưa qua , do đứa bạn ngày trước muốn mua vài món ve chai của Lão Đài Loan đó mà hắn không bán , vô tình thấy chiếc xe thu mua ve chai chổ ổng nên nó đi theo và chạy tới bãi ve chai này luôn đó, bây giờ em chỉ cho anh em biết luôn.


          Hàng rã ra của ông Đài Loan này thì anh em biết rồi , toàn hàng ngon không, chịu khó tìm kiếm chắc tìm được nhiều món hàng độc.

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

bổ xung hình ảnh cho nó xôm tụ

*** 3 bệ đã ráp xong .





*** lên cái khung L .

--mặt đáy 



ráp thêm 2 cây nhôm cho cao ráo hở gầm , đồng thời tăng thêm độ cứng vững xíu



---Mặt đứng





--thêm gân Eke và 4 cái móc sau này sẽ dùng cẩu nâng cho dễ dàng





--Khung hoàn chỉnh .... ( vẫn chưa hoàn chỉnh sau khi test em phải tăng cường thêm phía dưới để em nó cứng hơn.)






*** Gá sơ bộ 3 trục để ngắm hình dáng và..... cuối cùng em nó hoành tráng quá , không cao nhưng ai cũng phải ngoái nhìn.











       Đã ngắm thỏa mãn , em nó được rã ra và chỉnh sửa lại một số yếu tố kỹ thuật nhỏ để dễ lắp ghép và canh chỉnh vuông góc sau này , với lại đang chờ đơi hàng hóa từ Đà Nẵng vào để hoàn chỉnh cái cần gá spindle luôn.

    chắc thêm 1 tuần nữa mới hoàn thiện vuông góc 3 trục .... em sẽ tiếp tục thiết kế trục A và bộ xoay 2 trục A và C luôn cho nó hoàn chỉnh 5 trục .

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, cnc300, duonghoang, Gamo, Khoa C3, mig21, minhtriet, mpvmanh, nhatson, thehiena2, toanho, writewin

----------


## mpvmanh

Trọng lượng em nó thế nào vậy bác Nam? Nhìn rất là gọn.

----------


## mpvmanh

Chuẩn bị học hỏi Bác Nam cái trục 5th axis, để chuẩn bị cho đự án phay cái cánh quạt Tuabin của em.

----------


## Mr.L

lên hốt ^^ làm nhanh đêy anh ^^ hichic cái sân đã rộng òi mà anh còn bày tới trong nhà gê thặc ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

trong lượng nhiêu đó là hơn 100kg rồi mà bao nhiêu thì chưa cân hehehe, nếu hoàn chỉnh hết chắc tầm gần 200kg

----------

cnc300

----------


## Nam CNC

Hôm nay mới chạy 2 sản phẩm đem khoe cho anh em xem chơi , không phải máy đang ráp chạy test đâu , máy mini khác của em , sau này em đang ráp phải đạt được cấp độ này mới đạt.

----- nhìn sản phẩm xong các bác cho ý kiến nhé ..... mà nhìn xong muốn chạy giống vậy cứ hỏi tui hehehehehe.

----------

anhcos, cnc300, minhtriet, Mr.L

----------


## occutit

Nói thật anh đừng buồn. Chữ này xấu hơn chữ em viết  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Sốc nha, theo tui biết mấy chú họa sĩ hay đàn sĩ hay bán buôn sĩ gì đó chữ viết như gà bới .... ngon đưa đưa lên rồi so sánh chú.



-----Nói thiệt, cha WW nhìn con dấu tui chạy gọi tui bằng sư phụ tui chỉ cách chạy cho , hắn chạy xấu òm , mấy con dấu in nóng giày dép hắn chạy như vậy mà cũng có người đưa cổ cho hắn chém.

----------


## writewin

sư phụ sư phuụuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu , he he

j chứ em còn học hỏi anh nhiều lắm,ai chứ anh em ko dám qua mặt rồi, hehe

chữ ku bé tí thì em có coi qua rồi, bản nháp ổng viết còn đẹp hơn cái dấu đó, hehe cái bản vẽ ổng vẽ để cho em làm cái khóa đàn, chữ và hình thì có đẹp còn bản vẻ, ko hiểu chi trơn luôn, ha ha

----------


## CKD

> -----Sốc nha, theo tui biết mấy chú họa sĩ hay đàn sĩ hay bán buôn sĩ gì đó chữ viết như gà bới .... ngon đưa đưa lên rồi so sánh chú.


Xin lỗi anh.. cái chữ của anh đóng có thể đẹp hơn chữ em viết, nhưng em mà đặt bút thì có cơ may ra xiền đóa.., nhất là mấy cái lệnh rút xèng  :Big Grin: . Chứ cái chữ của anh mà không kết hợp với chữ gà bới thì có mà mơ nhé  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Ghê vậy ta, sao bây giờ nhiều chú cơ khí luyện thư pháp vậy ta ? tui biết máy ông viết chữ đẹp tối đi ngủ hay thoa son , chét lotion lắm , không biết chú Cu bé tí và CKD thì sao ta ??? hahaha

----------


## occutit

Để luyện lại vài hôm rồi quay cờ níp up lên youtube =))

----------


## Khoa C3

Tới đâu rồi cụ, ko thấy úp gì cả  :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạo này bận, chán , hàng của cha Cu bé tí cũng chưa về ghét găm lại đó chơi , chứ làm nhanh quá nó mất hay , lâu lâu đào mộ lên chơi 1 lần cho phê.

----------

cnc300

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc ông Nam đang sung sướng với niềm vui mới rồi

----------

cnc300, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục vài hình ảnh cho nó nóng lại tí xíu.

 **** Máy đã gá spindle , gá thêm động cơ anpha cho XY , còn thằng Z gá đỡ em 3A stepsyn.

- Anh em khác gọi là thùng điều khiển máy , còn em thì em gọi là táp lô điện đúng nghĩa , khoái trần trụi lắm mấy cha.

     * Cái drive cùi bắp kia sau này dùng cho trục A , cùi bắp thôi chứ microstep đến 1/64 , 90DC max, 4A, em lái con 86 USA ở nhà lên 1000rpm phà phà luôn , mà có tải luôn nhé. 



***Máy lên khung đã kha khá , còn hệ thống che chắn và giải nhiệt nước nữa là hoàn thiện... bàn máy để cân chỉnh cho chuẩn rồi gác lên sau.

----------

cnc300, duonghoang, minhtriet

----------


## nhatson

sao z ko xài alpha step luôn anh Nam?

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

* Đã có hình hài tương đôi , em canh vuông góc đây.

1--- Đầu tiên em canh vuông góc cho XY 

*** Gá miếng thép phẳng chuẩn em so vuông góc cho XY công đoạn này khá đơn giản. 

-   Dùng đồng hồ so , so song song X , cố định chặt miếng thép với trục X, sau đó dò cạnh vuông còn lại song song với Y và xiết chặt ốc kết nối X và Y ở mặt bích lắp ghép.

-   Kinh nghiệm từ khâu thiết kế các bác nhớ tính toán đến điều này để khi lắp ghép cho thật sự thuận tiện thao tác , xiết ốc , chứ ngày trước cái máy đầu tiên của em không có cách gì để canh vuông được , muốn xiết ốc là phải tháo banh ta lông ra mới xiết được thì thôi rồi lượm ơi !!!




2-- Công đoạn kế tiếp em canh trục spindle song song với Z ( hơi ngược 1 tí với anh em )

*** em tìm cái cốt thẳng chuẩn 6mm gá vào spindle , gá càng dài càng tốt và đảm bảo độ đảo ( runout ) toàn cốt chuẩn này phải dưới 0.02mm nhé ( ít nhất nó phải thế ) , hiện tại cốt trong hình dài tầm 80mm, độ runout cho toàn cây dưới 1/2 vạch nghĩa là 0.005mm hehehe. So phía trên 0.005 và phía dưới cùng cũng <0.005 luôn .

*** Sau đó cho trục Z di chuyển kê đồng hồ so vào 2 phương vuông góc với cốt chuẩn sao cho độ song song của cốt và trục Z càng chính xác càng tốt... ( <0.01mm là ok nhất ) với máy em thì em cố gắng kim cả 2 đồng hồ không nhảy . Cuối cùng với bước này ít nhất các bác đảm bảo trong khoảng 80mm dịch chuyển trục Z thì trục spindle song song với trục Z có sai số không vượt quá 0.02mm . ( cái này test với sản phẩm cắt có độ cao thì bên hông sẽ không bị gợn sóng theo từng bước dao theo Z mà phẳng 1 mặt đều nhau luôn )

--- kinh nghiệm thì em làm mặt bích gá spindle có thể xoay được 1 góc thì chỉnh được 1 chiều , còn chiều kia thì em tìm các tấm mỏng để chêm cho chuẩn rồi xiết chặt ốc thôi. Miếng chêm của em có thể là thước kéo , lon nước ngọt, đồng lá, và chuẩn nhất là hi sinh cây thước lá hehehehe . ( tiết lộ bí mật, tấm nhôm gói thức ăn nhà bếp có độ mỏng 0.01mm , cứ thế mà tính toán nhé )

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, cnc300, duonghoang, mig21, tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

Xài Z luôn chứ và cả trục A nữa đang đợi hàng anpha từ Đà Nẵng gửi vô.... Giữ lại 1 con ASM 69 của em và đổi hàng tất cả để có các bộ chuẩn theo điện 220V hehehe.

----------


## Nam CNC

---- Có thể có nhiều bác sẽ thắc mắc hỏi em sao canh hơi ngược 1 tí xíu thì em tiết lộ rằng vài điều như vầy.

* thứ nhất em chưa xắm khối vuông để canh Z vuông XY trước
* thứ 2 em chưa tạo ra 1 mặt phẳng chuẩn song song với XY nên làm sao lấy cái chuẩn gì so vuông đây nếu không có mặt phẳng đó thì khối vuông cũng vô nghĩa.
* thứ 3 với phương pháp này thì em chằng cần khối vuông mà chỉ cần vài đạo cụ như hình sẽ canh chuẩn được độ vuông góc tương đối đạt theo yêu cầu của bản thân.


---- Sau các bước trên thì em tiếp tục canh cái chuẩn cuối cùng cho máy.
* Đầu tiên em lại gá miếng thép chuẩn mài 2 mặt lên , bằng mọi cách có thể các bác chêm như thế nào đó mà dịch chuyển theo 2 phương X và Y, đồng hồ so gá lên cần Z dò trên mặt phẳng đó cây kim tiếp xúc mà không nhảy vạch nào ở bất cứ vị trí nào thì các bác có 1 mặt phẳng chuẩn song song XY.



*Kế tiếp xử dụng đúng cái đạo cụ như hình , các bác chia thành 4 điểm theo phương X và Y , xoay 1 vòng chắc chắn sẽ thấy kim nhảy tá lả, sau đó nghiêng qua lại bệ Z đó theo phương X và Y bằng phương pháp gì cũng được , chêm hay thiết kế cơ cấu xoay 2 hướng như máy phay cơ hay học hỏi bác KhoaC3 hay bác Writewin cách lắp ốc dịch chuển 2 chiều gì đó sao cho cây kim đồng hồ so đứng im khi xoay 1 vòng qua 4 điểm rồi xiết lại. 
--- kinh nghiệm khi thiết kế các bác tính toán cân chỉnh theo từng trục X và Y độc lập thì mới dễ dàng, có thể xử dụng các mặt bích xiết ốc theo 2 hướng là ok nhất .


------- Em nhờ bác KhoaC3 và chú WW post hình lên đây cho anh em tham khảo nhé .




        Sau bước này thì các bác cơ bản thành công cho 1 cái máy có độ vuông góc chuẩn tương đối, và kiểm tra bằng cách test chi tiết có độ cao và phay mặt phẳng thì các bác sẽ thấy kết quả của nó , cái gì cũng trơn láng phẳng băng không chút gợn sóng dù dùng ngón tay sờ cảm nhận cũng không thấy luôn đâu nhé.


---- Bước cuối cùng thì gá mặt bàn lên , nếu có mặt bàn chuẩn thì chịu khó chêm sao cho dò mặt bàn không nhảy kim , còn không có mặt bàn chuẩn thì gá lên tự nó phay nó ra 1 cái mặt bàn chuẩn theo máy liền.

----------

anhcos, cnc300, duonghoang, im_atntc, Khoa C3, mig21, minhtriet, nhatson, writewin, zentic

----------


## terminaterx300

collet đểu thì có mà nhảy tưng tưng luôn nhé :Stick Out Tongue: 

chưa show hàng hot àh  :Cool:

----------


## zentic

quá đỉnh cho dân gà mờ như em, e cố gắn ngồi lót dép ngâm cứu tàn thư này, hê

----------


## duonghoang

Em đang có cục SKD bữa qua nhờ anh Nam thử máy cái nha  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

---        Hàng hot nào ? cái bàn máy chữ T hả cha Nam mập ??? chưa đâu , phải làm tấm đế cho nó cái trước đã. EM đã test kĩ cái collet này rồi , ok lắm , tiếp xúc đều miệng côn , gá vào độ dài dao tầm 30mm là runout nhỏ tầm 0.01 mm thôi , quá chuẩn rồi , cùng đường bí lối em lên SYIC thôi làm gì dữ vậy ta !

---        Ông Hoàng Râu đem phôi qua thì nhớ đem dao theo em test hết , có dao ngon thì sợ gì SKD

----------


## mig21

a Nam mà làm xong em này sẽ có nhiều món hay ho cho ae đây, đặt gạch chờ thôi hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

món gì hả bác Mig ? hàng dư em còn lên con khác chứ bán chi , em sẽ bán con máy này luôn khi hoàn thành , ai quan tâm thì đăng kí trước hen ... hehehe

----------


## terminaterx300

chơi luôn bộ SYIC đi, có 250k 1 cái ngon lành run out 5/1000  :Cool: 

àh mà thôi, có khi cái côn collet đã chuẩn đâu mà đòi 5/1000  :Wink: 

p/s khoe ké là cbi về 1 con spindle cao tốc bt30 nhé, hé hé, hàng HSD  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Tranh thủ bữa nào lên SYIC 1 lần mới được, dò miệng côn thì runout <0.01mm, nhưng gá bằng mọi cách thì me dao runout 0.02mm , chịu khó chơi hàng hiệu thử 1 lần nữa xem hehehe.


   Update em nó có 4 cái chân dài tới nách hehehe.



Cho em nó thêm 1 drive nữa thì 3 trục đều là anpha step hết 





       --- Bây giờ chỉ còn dàn áo, bộ phận tưới nguội và cách bố trí hợp lí nữa thì em nó đi vào hoạt động liền thôi. Em có để dư 1 drive cho 4th axis , sau này rãnh lôi harmonic ra cho nó đủ bộ.

        Đã test và canh thì em nó tương đối chính xác từ song song đến vuông góc đều <= 0.02mm cho tổng chiều dài hoạt động , hi vọng em nó không làm em thất vọng. 
*** Jog thì test đến 10m/1min , nhưng chỉ hoạt động ổn định và kiểm xoát được thì em chỉ dám chơi 5m/min thôi . Còn kết cấu thì khá cứng , nhưng không cứng đến mức kì vọng ăn 1 path 2mm với feed 2000mm với nhôm dao 6mm , nhưng với 1mm feed 2000mm dao 6mm thì chắc ok hết.

      Bây giờ em cố gắng lên áo và lên full option cho nó đây . Tới đây là khá đầy đủ cơ bản cho 1 máy Cframe 3 trục, hi vong với tàn thư này các bác có thể DIY riêng cho mình 1 em có thể từ đó kiếm ra xèng , em không chuyên đồ gỗ nên chỉ làm mấy em mini chơi kim loại thôi, còn kích thước lớn hơn em nghĩ mấy em 2nd japan sẽ hiệu quả hơn là DIY , trừ trường hợp muốn thể hiện tài năng lấy số thôi.

*** Với cái mục 5 trục em sẽ tách ra 1 topic riêng để dễ theo dõi chứ nhét vào đây anh em lười đọc lắm.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

làm cái video test máy đi anh. máy anh DIY càng ngày càng chuẩn  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

kêu để làm cái tủ điện cho mà ko có chịu, cứ thích xài tap lô điện ko à, ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

Rãnh thì chạy qua đi , tui giao cho về làm cái tủ cho hoành tráng chút , chứ sau này nó bụi bặm là chết.

----------


## solero

Máy thì khủng mà nhìn cái tủ điện thấy gớm.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ai nói ông là cái tủ điện bao giờ , cái táp lô điện mới đúng hahaha , thôi em nhờ ông Đức lên cho em tủ điện rồi, dư 2 miếng nhựa ráp lên test máy cho nhanh đó mà , sau đó sẽ tính toán cần dùng cái gì thì làm 1 lần cho chính xác.

----------


## im_atntc

Em thấy anh Nam cứ để nguyên cái dàn điện trong cái 4 chân dài đó thì hay đó, giống mấy cái máy tự động của Nhật tụi nó chuyên để phần điện bên trong khung bàn máy, xung quanh 4 mặt bao che hết, chổ nào cần thao tác chỉnh sửa điện thì làm 1 cách cửa mở ra là được hjj

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> Em thấy anh Nam cứ để nguyên cái dàn điện trong cái 4 chân dài đó thì hay đó, giống mấy cái máy tự động của Nhật tụi nó chuyên để phần điện bên trong khung bàn máy, xung quanh 4 mặt bao che hết, chổ nào cần thao tác chỉnh sửa điện thì làm 1 cách cửa mở ra là được hjj


Khi nào khai trường bác Nam, em có cái cần nhờ anh phay giúp đây, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

trời .... em máy phay đầy, có tới mấy máy để không , vứt góc, rồi đưa thằng bạn xài giùm luôn ấy chứ , có thiếu máy đâu mà đợi tới khai trương. Em buồn ngứa nghề nên lôi ra ráp chơi thôi , ráp lên bán khó thấy mồ , cái tật em không thích bán máy rẻ mà, bán linh kiện rẻ thì được chứ lên máy để thương mại thì không rẻ đâu , ít nhất không rẻ hơn máy TQ hehehe. Máy em dành cho dân kiếm tiền chứ không phải em yêu khoa học.

Bác muốn phay cái gì nè ?

----------


## anhxco

> trời .... em máy phay đầy, có tới mấy máy để không , vứt góc, rồi đưa thằng bạn xài giùm luôn ấy chứ , có thiếu máy đâu mà đợi tới khai trương. Em buồn ngứa nghề nên lôi ra ráp chơi thôi , ráp lên bán khó thấy mồ , cái tật em không thích bán máy rẻ mà, bán linh kiện rẻ thì được chứ lên máy để thương mại thì không rẻ đâu , ít nhất không rẻ hơn máy TQ hehehe. Máy em dành cho dân kiếm tiền chứ không phải em yêu khoa học.
> 
> Bác muốn phay cái gì nè ?


hihi, tình hình là em phay cái mặt bich gắn motor vào mấy cái ray của anh(lấy lại từ Thắng), Ý của em sẽ thay thế cái gá ổ bi sau luôn, vì hiện giờ Thắng bận quá nên không làm đc mấy cái sơmi, nên e nghĩ ra cách này 1 công đôi việc, hìhi. e có vẽ sơ sơ tren mastercam hay inventor rùi (mà mới học vẽ thui), e sẽ vẽ chính xác lại, còn file gcode gia công không biết e phải làm luôn hay là đưa file 3D rồi a làm.

----------


## Nam CNC

trời gia công mấy cái chi tiết kiểu vậy thì cần gì file 3D, chỉ cần file 2D chính xác , còn việc bậc hay lỗ gì đấy thì quá trình gia công sẽ tạo ra, còn file 3D sẽ cho cái nhìn chính xác. KHi nào gia công khuôn mẫu hay điêu khắc thì mới cần file 3D.

Update hình mới nhất mới gắn ống dẫn nước tưới nguội, em nó nhìn lung linh hơn xíu.

----------


## anhxco

> trời gia công mấy cái chi tiết kiểu vậy thì cần gì file 3D, chỉ cần file 2D chính xác , còn việc bậc hay lỗ gì đấy thì quá trình gia công sẽ tạo ra, còn file 3D sẽ cho cái nhìn chính xác. KHi nào gia công khuôn mẫu hay điêu khắc thì mới cần file 3D.
> 
> Update hình mới nhất mới gắn ống dẫn nước tưới nguội, em nó nhìn lung linh hơn xíu.


Ý bác là e cứ gủi hình 3D và kích thước còn lại bác tự xử à bác Nam.?

----------


## Nam CNC

trời đất anh em miền trung máy nhiều lắm mà , sao không làm ngoài đó cho lẹ , chứ em lười , cả tuần chỉ cà tàng sáng chủ nhật khởi động máy cho đỡ khô mỡ bò thôi hehehehe , với lại chạy cái này thì nhanh lắm vài phút là xong, chỉ cực việc gá phôi và tạo gcode thôi, nếu chơi chơi không cần dữ dằn bác anhxco chỉ cần gia công fip hay nhựa POM là dùng tốt rồi. Bác cứ liên lạc vài anh em đi , khi bí quá cứ gửi file hình ảnh 3D ( chụp lại kiểu jpg cho em dễ hình dung ) và file dwg của autocad 2004 là ok , vì em đang dùng autocad của 10 năm về trước hehehehe.

----------


## ahdvip

update thêm là cái tap lô điện đã về nhà em, đợi tủ về là anh Nam được xài tủ điện rồi, kakaka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> trời đất anh em miền trung máy nhiều lắm mà , sao không làm ngoài đó cho lẹ , chứ em lười , cả tuần chỉ cà tàng sáng chủ nhật khởi động máy cho đỡ khô mỡ bò thôi hehehehe , với lại chạy cái này thì nhanh lắm vài phút là xong, chỉ cực việc gá phôi và tạo gcode thôi, nếu chơi chơi không cần dữ dằn bác anhxco chỉ cần gia công fip hay nhựa POM là dùng tốt rồi. Bác cứ liên lạc vài anh em đi , khi bí quá cứ gửi file hình ảnh 3D ( chụp lại kiểu jpg cho em dễ hình dung ) và file dwg của autocad 2004 là ok , vì em đang dùng autocad của 10 năm về trước hehehehe.


ok, Cảm ơn anh Nam

----------


## ahdvip

cập nhật tiến độ cái coi, ngồi chờ hoài nóng ruột quá

----------


## Khoa C3

Dự là bán rồi  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

bán cái búa , em có đăng bán đâu mà ai mua , mới xong cái tủ điện đúng nghĩa , cha ahdvip làm chứ đâu, hắn muốn tui PR cho hắn mà hehehe. Đợi xíu phia phia tui đăng hình lên xem chơi.


 Phải hoàn thành phần nước tưới nguội, máng che và hệ thống hồi nước nữa em mới đăng bán mới xứng đáng chứ , mấy cha ngoài kia nhận xét máy cnc Diy anh em nhà ta tèm nhem xấu xí quá , hắn làm gì có cơ hội trãi nghiệm máy DIY của mấy cha cao thủ làm và mấy cái máy TQ đâu mà so sánh , có xài rồi mới hiểu..... em không dám tự nhận là cao thủ đâu nhưng dám cá máy em làm ai cũng khoái hehehehe , còn mấy cha khác làm máy dấu nhẹm à , không thích khoe như mấy cha ngoài kia.

----------

anhcos, ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

> bán cái búa , em có đăng bán đâu mà ai mua , mới xong cái tủ điện đúng nghĩa , cha ahdvip làm chứ đâu, hắn muốn tui PR cho hắn mà hehehe. Đợi xíu phia phia tui đăng hình lên xem chơi.
> 
> 
>  Phải hoàn thành phần nước tưới nguội, máng che và hệ thống hồi nước nữa em mới đăng bán mới xứng đáng chứ , mấy cha ngoài kia nhận xét máy cnc Diy anh em nhà ta tèm nhem xấu xí quá , hắn làm gì có cơ hội trãi nghiệm máy DIY của mấy cha cao thủ làm và mấy cái máy TQ đâu mà so sánh , có xài rồi mới hiểu..... em không dám tự nhận là cao thủ đâu nhưng dám cá máy em làm ai cũng khoái hehehehe , còn mấy cha khác làm máy dấu nhẹm à , không thích khoe như mấy cha ngoài kia.


ý là muốn xem thử thế nào rồi chứ PR gì đâu, kekeke. 
Ai dám chê máy anh Nam làm tèm nhem vậy, bữa sau bán đồ cho mấy cha ngoài đó giá trên thiên đình đi anh, kaka

----------


## Mr.L

Chắc kì này thành a Nam THIÊN LÔI quá hjhjhjhj

----------


## hardfarmer

Bác Nam tiết lộ bí quyết canh vuông góc trục Z với bàn XY với. Có lẽ khó nhất là cái món đấy, hôm nay tôi canh cả buổi mà vẫn không đạt yêu cầu bác ạ.

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác Nam tiết lộ bí quyết canh vuông góc trục Z với bàn XY với. Có lẽ khó nhất là cái món đấy, hôm nay tôi canh cả buổi mà vẫn không đạt yêu cầu bác ạ.


Em nhớ mấy trang trước có nói vụ này mà ta.

----------


## hardfarmer

> * Đã có hình hài tương đôi , em canh vuông góc đây.
> 
> 1--- Đầu tiên em canh vuông góc cho XY 
> 
> *** Gá miếng thép phẳng chuẩn em so vuông góc cho XY công đoạn này khá đơn giản. 
> 
> -   Dùng đồng hồ so , so song song X , cố định chặt miếng thép với trục X, sau đó dò cạnh vuông còn lại song song với Y và xiết chặt ốc kết nối X và Y ở mặt bích lắp ghép.
> 
> -   Kinh nghiệm từ khâu thiết kế các bác nhớ tính toán đến điều này để khi lắp ghép cho thật sự thuận tiện thao tác , xiết ốc , chứ ngày trước cái máy đầu tiên của em không có cách gì để canh vuông được , muốn xiết ốc là phải tháo banh ta lông ra mới xiết được thì thôi rồi lượm ơi !!!
> ...


Một điều quan trong là ray trượt trục Z phải vuông góc với bàn XY, cái này canh khó đấy bác ạ.

----------


## writewin

máy C phờ lam canh Z với XY khó nhất, cần có kinh nghiệm về cân chĩnh cũng như đầy đủ đồ nghề và có thêm 1 ng hổ trợ nữa

@nông dân: canh Z vuông với XY thì anh nam có nói rồi đó, canh spin với ray Z rồi kẹp thanh thép gió vào spin tiếp dùng 2 đồng hồ xo để vuông góc với nhau để canh

----------


## Nam CNC

đọc thêm bài kế tiếp thì sẽ thấy Z vuông với XY mà .

----------


## ít nói

> Một điều quan trong là ray trượt trục Z phải vuông góc với bàn XY, cái này canh khó đấy bác ạ.


khó gì ạ . Qua bên kia người ta cho lên máy phay giường bê tông phẳng đét  :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Phẳng và vuông là 2 chuyện khác nhau nhiều lắm.

----------


## ít nói

> Phẳng và vuông là 2 chuyện khác nhau nhiều lắm.


Có phẳng trước mới có vuông . pác bắt bẻ câu chữ quá

----------


## Khoa C3

Em bắt bẻ làm gì, quan trọng từ có phẳng lên có vuông nó khó.

----------


## nhatson

em thấy trò treo tủ điện lên trục Z này cũng hay ah

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Xem xong cái này em mới thấy DIY khó cỡ nào, cứ tưởng tượng cái máy này cục nào cục ấy dăm bẩy chục cân mà bác Nam bê lên bê xuống loay hoay chỉnh chỉnh vặn vặn mà em hãi  :Smile: 
Trước em cứ thắc mắc sao mọi người lại thích DIY máy bằng nhôm, bi chừ em mới hỉu, làm bằng sắt nặng quá bê hổng nổi  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Xem xong cái này em mới thấy DIY khó cỡ nào, cứ tưởng tượng cái máy này cục nào cục ấy dăm bẩy chục cân mà bác Nam bê lên bê xuống loay hoay chỉnh chỉnh vặn vặn mà em hãi 
> Trước em cứ thắc mắc sao mọi người lại thích DIY máy bằng nhôm, bi chừ em mới hỉu, làm bằng sắt nặng quá bê hổng nổi


rút kinh nghiệm cụ diy cái palang 1 tấn trước khi diy máy bag sắt nhé  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

em xắm cái cẩu block động cơ trước mới dám làm , tốn hết 3tr400k cho cái cẩu đó anh, nhưng được việc lắm. Nói chung cái xưởng mini nào cũng nên có 1 em thì tốt nhất.

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em xắm cái cẩu block động cơ trước mới dám làm , tốn hết 3tr400k cho cái cẩu đó anh, nhưng được việc lắm. Nói chung cái xưởng mini nào cũng nên có 1 em thì tốt nhất.


Bác gái cũng dễ tính nhở  :Smile:  em nghịch ở chỗ làm nên cũng không để ý đến cái vụ nặng nhẹ, hôm trước qua chỗ cụ DIY1102 nhòm thấy cụ ấy bầy bừa mà em nể cụ ấy quá, từ phòng khách đến phòng ngủ bác ạ. Em mà bầy thế chắc vợ em hắn vặt cho chả còn cọng tóc nào  :Smile:  Nếu nghịch mấy cái sắt này chắc các bác nên làm con xe đẩy gấp gọn giống cái xe đẩy chai khí chứ bê sắt vào nhà cũng đủ oải.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> em xắm cái cẩu block động cơ trước mới dám làm , tốn hết 3tr400k cho cái cẩu đó anh, nhưng được việc lắm. Nói chung cái xưởng mini nào cũng nên có 1 em thì tốt nhất.


cho em 500vnd hình cái cẩu ah

----------


## huanpt

> bi chừ em mới hỉu, làm bằng sắt nặng quá bê hổng nổi


Bác này nhắc tới nỗi đau của mình.  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

chắc cái này phải không bác Nam :

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> Bác gái cũng dễ tính nhở  em nghịch ở chỗ làm nên cũng không để ý đến cái vụ nặng nhẹ, hôm trước qua chỗ cụ DIY1102 nhòm thấy cụ ấy bầy bừa mà em nể cụ ấy quá, từ phòng khách đến phòng ngủ bác ạ. Em mà bầy thế chắc vợ em hắn vặt cho chả còn cọng tóc nào  Nếu nghịch mấy cái sắt này chắc các bác nên làm con xe đẩy gấp gọn giống cái xe đẩy chai khí chứ bê sắt vào nhà cũng đủ oải.


Đã mời bia để k nói xấu mà vẫn k đc hix.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác từng milimet, nhưng có vẻ con này chuyên nghiệp hơn , đẹp hơn. Nhờ nó mà em không sợ mấy cái cục sắt tầm 100 kg nữa, cứ cẩu lên , ướm vào gá ốc thế là xong, chứ ngày xưa mượn người tốn nước mía quá.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, 3t5 em nghĩ là đồ uesed chứ nhi?

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

mới 100% à, ra chợ dân sinh người ta bán cho, mình mua cuối năm ngoái, chắc bây giờ cũng không tăng giá đâu.

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## occutit

Con này nhấc được bao nhiêu KG vậy anh Nam ?

----------


## DUYCNC

Em này nhấc 2ton đấy ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> trời gia công mấy cái chi tiết kiểu vậy thì cần gì file 3D, chỉ cần file 2D chính xác , còn việc bậc hay lỗ gì đấy thì quá trình gia công sẽ tạo ra, còn file 3D sẽ cho cái nhìn chính xác. KHi nào gia công khuôn mẫu hay điêu khắc thì mới cần file 3D.
> 
> Update hình mới nhất mới gắn ống dẫn nước tưới nguội, em nó nhìn lung linh hơn xíu.


Máy c gì mà z lưng thẳng như tấm thớt vậy cụ sờ pín.

----------


## ahdvip

> Máy c gì mà z lưng thẳng như tấm thớt vậy cụ sờ pín.


Cái sau đó là cái ke hơi bị đẹp đó anh, vừa đúng như mấy thằng Nhật làm ra cho anh Nam làm con máy này vậy (em kêu ổng mua cái đó mà  :Big Grin: )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

con máy đó mỗi ngày đều đặn bỏ vào túi em 5 xị đó anh , sướng mê tơi , chạy điêu khắc dấu với tốc độ gấp 3-4 lần so với mấy em TQ , khách hàng tìm tới em do nguyên con đường Lương hữu khánh lắc đầu , em chơi 1 phát xong luôn , ai cũng khen đẹp hehehehe , giờ ai hỏi mua không bao giờ bán .


Do hình chụp ngay góc khuất nên anh không thấy cái sóng eke của nó , đủ vững chạy mỗi pass sâu 1mm đồng thau vô tư , tốc độ 1200mm, ăn nguyên con . Nhưng em vẫn chưa bằng lòng , chuẩn bị thêm 1 em mini 150x150x250 ren 2mm, cấp chính xác tầm C1 hehehe con này chuyên gia công đồ chính xác và chạy 2 mặt mấy chi tiết mini đồng thau.

----------


## Diyodira

Vừa gia công, chế máy rồi buôn bán tiền để đâu cho hết hả bác ha ha ...
Chụp lưng nõn nà của e nó coi chút được không.
Chúc mừng nha

----------


## Nam CNC

> bổ xung hình ảnh cho nó xôm tụ
> 
> *** 3 bệ đã ráp xong .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** lên cái khung L .
> ...




Gửi anh toàn bộ mấy món em ráp

----------

Diyodira, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Gửi anh toàn bộ mấy món em ráp



Nhìn tấm lưng này thèm quá...!!!

----------


## anhxco

ông spín này kỹ thuật đã giỏi mà hàng gì cũng ngon, biểu sao cái máy k tốt đc, nghĩ lại thấy tủi qua  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

tủi gì mà tủi hả ? bác còn thiếu món gì nữa đâu mà không chịu ráp , chắc có thiếu thì thiếu mỗi tiền.... spindle DIY tới đâu rồi ? bây giờ bác ráp máy thì nhớ chú ý kỹ , ráp cái gì chắc chắn cái đó , sau này có cải tiến thì dựa trên cái nền đó thôi , chứ không thôi phá ra làm lại thì tốn nhiều tiền lắm.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Diyodira

> ông spín này kỹ thuật đã giỏi mà hàng gì cũng ngon, biểu sao cái máy k tốt đc, nghĩ lại thấy tủi qua


"Hàng" ngon hay không thì phải check mới biết, còn ... đẹp dai nữa chứ, quên liệt kê  ha ha ...

----------


## diy1102

Bác Anhxco lại dùng sờ pín DIY hả? view lên cho anh em học hỏi với. Con sờ pín xe đạp của em hôm qua nay mới cho test ăn nhôm 6: tốc độ sờ pín 5000k, F300, Down 0.5, over 1.5, dao hợp kim mũi 3 cán 4ly, không tưới nguội chạy liên tục 18h rồi mới thấy hơi ấm ấm. Không biết thông số ăn như thế đã phù hợp chưa các bác góp ý cho em với. Vì em cảm giác là lúc cắt tức là ăn cả đường kính dao vào phôi thì ngọt lịm cảm giác như không, nhưng phi pay thì thấy nói hơi kêu ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

ăn nguyên con nó êm là đúng vì con dao được kềm lại 2 bên , còn ăn 1 bên mà kêu vì nó phải tì vào ăn 1 bên , do khung yếu nên xuất hiện rung và gây ra tiếng động lớn thôi. chứ dao đó , ăn nhôm với tốc độ thế bác chơi 1 pass từ ngoài vào trong có tưới nguội thì ăn hết me dao cũng không sao với điều kiện khung cực cứng.

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> tủi gì mà tủi hả ? bác còn thiếu món gì nữa đâu mà không chịu ráp , chắc có thiếu thì thiếu mỗi tiền.... spindle DIY tới đâu rồi ? bây giờ bác ráp máy thì nhớ chú ý kỹ , ráp cái gì chắc chắn cái đó , sau này có cải tiến thì dựa trên cái nền đó thôi , chứ không thôi phá ra làm lại thì tốn nhiều tiền lắm.


Hihì, con spindle để ở Thắng mấy tuần mà T bận quá chưa làm dc, e lấy về tính tự sử mà cungx chưa có tg, con này e cố làm hết sức có thể, hi vobgj hoen con trước  :Smile: . Mà e vẫn chờ cái ke vuông của bác à

----------


## anhxco

> "Hàng" ngon hay không thì phải check mới biết, còn ... đẹp dai nữa chứ, quên liệt kê  ha ha ...


En thâý ông qc quá, ngày kiếm đống bạc, rồi là mua k bán... vậy chắc là ngon rùi, hihi. Mà đungs ohải thêm câu đẹp trai nữa. :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Bác Anhxco lại dùng sờ pín DIY hả? view lên cho anh em học hỏi với. Con sờ pín xe đạp của em hôm qua nay mới cho test ăn nhôm 6: tốc độ sờ pín 5000k, F300, Down 0.5, over 1.5, dao hợp kim mũi 3 cán 4ly, không tưới nguội chạy liên tục 18h rồi mới thấy hơi ấm ấm. Không biết thông số ăn như thế đã phù hợp chưa các bác góp ý cho em với. Vì em cảm giác là lúc cắt tức là ăn cả đường kính dao vào phôi thì ngọt lịm cảm giác như không, nhưng phi pay thì thấy nói hơi kêu ạ.


Diy gì đâu ạ, chỉ là chế cadi kẹp dao vô cái motỏ thui bác ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

nhu cấu sản phẩm phải đa dạng em làm cái gá xoay lật mặt để làm việc.










DIY từ những thứ lượm lặt , không thật sự lung linh nhưng cũng đủ dùng cho công việc.

---Harmonic mặt bích 14-100 , chông tâm bộ mang cá mini đồng thau , đế nhôm định hình.

cũng mới lượm được 1 em trong sọt hàng , mới 100% chưa dùng

20000-200000rpm , 333-3330hz , 500w , 3 pha 150VAC , hàng precise germany. Con này xài airbearing nhé kết hợp ATC dao 3.175mm.

--Đã test , hàng mới chưa xài có khác , trớn quay cực lâu , ít hao khí nhất , máy nén khí 400W của em dư sức .





chưa biết con này đủ lực phay dao 3mm không , đang suy nghĩ về nước mĩ với em nó.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, Gamo, solero

----------


## anhxco

con spins hay ghê ta, có hợp với e k Nam dk>?

UI cha, coi hình chưa đọc kỹ, con này mà kiếm ra cái biến tần cho nó cũng sụn răng, bác NgocANh chắc thích nè!

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy bác anhxco khat khao spindle dễ sợ ta , nếu có cái gì hợp túi tiền và hợp cái máy bác nhất em ưu tiên hen.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lâu lôi cái chủ đề này lên tí tại có nhiều thứ đáng nghiên cứu quá.
Nam CNC, còn tấm lưng nào giống hình này không? Nếu còn tối chạy qua :Smile:

----------


## zenky1602

> nhu cấu sản phẩm phải đa dạng em làm cái gá xoay lật mặt để làm việc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em đang muốn làm một bộ trục A giống thế này, Bác Nam có thể giúp em về phần cơ khí 1 bộ được không? phần điện thằng bạn em đang dụ gả em 1 em AC Yaskawa 100W và driver. Nếu bác có thể giúp em phần cơ khí thì confirm hoặc mật thư giúp em nhé, anh em mình sẽ trao đổi thêm. 

P/s: Em có call bác vài lần, em biết bác cũng nhờ ông Anh Phuongmd giới thiệu vào đây tìm bác  :Smile: ), di động em: 0909 168 748

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Đồ của Bác nhìn sướng thiệt, em cũng ráng phấn đấu sắm 1 bộ

----------


## GORLAK

> Lâu lâu lôi cái chủ đề này lên tí tại có nhiều thứ đáng nghiên cứu quá.
> Nam CNC, còn tấm lưng nào giống hình này không? Nếu còn tối chạy qua


Thấy ku Minhdt có 1 bộ cả lưng + chân vuông sẳn kìa.

----------


## thienha999

nay đã được thấy tận mắt sờ tận tay và chiêm ngưỡng em nó, tuyệt vời và chân thành cám ơn bác Nam đã cho em được nhiều kinh nghiệm quý báu để bắt đầu chế cháo cho con máy của mình.

----------

Nam CNC

----------

